# SA KI 3/2 Old blokes get tired



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Out to western river today with the KI KId to try for a bluefin.There has been a few about and last week we caght a couple in the tinny with young Frank (see pic).No luck today.After about five hours of solid paddling miles from shore we returned with a dozen mackerel (which are not bad smoked).Managed to stay awake on the way home and headed for the couch.Maybe next time.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Mate, you must be close to them - good luck! You might have to turn your attention to the snapper that should now be off Island Beach if the SBT disappear.....


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Stout effort fellas, starting to get hardcore here...the coast looks a good ways behind you.
Those mackerel are not too small either!

Speaking under correction but Bluefin tuna from a kayak in SA....that would make you a pioneer of sorts?

Cheers

Hank


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Quote "Bluefin in a kayak in SA..." especially if it was one of those 100kg numbers from down Port Mac way now that would be something !! Pat.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The sight of that Tuna makes me want to go fishing right now, even though I've got buckley's of getting one where I fish.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

mingle said:


> What sort of mackerel were they?


I think they are slimey mackerel but they are large versions and I think they are in the middle of the food chain as they were full of large pilchards.Last week a couple of Island yakkers (not akff members caught a tuna each so its allready been done but I want one too.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done, you look about the same distance from shore as the yak fishers last week. Need a good sleep after that effort.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, Kayak Bluefin!!  
Can't wait to see the video, keep at it Russel, if you can catch one from a tinnie you can catch one from a Yak.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

You've got me pretty pumped for my trip there next week Kanganoe, hope you get a bluefin! I'm hoping to get my first snapper down there. What's a couple of good spots to launch on the north and south?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Those are thumper Slimey macks Snow is holding. Seems everythings bigger on KI.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

We tried hard to catch a tuna but wasn't to be. We trolled through schools of pilchards busting the surface but couldn't get away from the macks - they were big and feisty. A couple of times the rod went off with a screaming run and I thought this is it!! Turns out to be a mack hooked in the side but that's fishing. The yackers that caught tuna the other day had the advantage of paddling to the boats that had already located the schools and they tried every lure they had until they scored with unweighted fish cubes. We will persevere but there is only so much water you can cover and if the wind comes up it is a long way home. On a side note I reckon my Kingy is pretty slick through the water but Kanganoes Stealth is a real V8.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> You've got me pretty pumped for my trip there next week Kanganoe, hope you get a bluefin! I'm hoping to get my first snapper down there. What's a couple of good spots to launch on the north and south?


Squids I catch a couple of snapper from King George beach on the north side .You can fish from in close to about a mile out and anywhere can produce snapper whiting and some big snook too. You will get lots of rock cod and leathers but if you persevere I'm sure you will get a feed .There has been a lot of undersize snapper but you never know.Hope the weather is kind.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Squidley
As Kanganoe says King Georges is good. If you launch there turn west and about 300 metres around are some sandy patches that often have good whiting, flathead and trevally. Nice and sheltered. On the south coast D'Estree Bay is best. You can launch at the second boat ramp, fish out front or paddle around the reefs to Wreckers and Wheatons and maybe catch whiting, salmon, trevally and flathead. Only good on high tide and low wind, a little bit of westerly is not a bad thing.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys, much appreciated  I'm going to be there for two weeks from this Saturday (based in Parndana so I can go where the conditions suit), and in case you feel like having another yak out with you I've just sent a PM to both of you. Here's to that tuna


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

kanganoe said:


> Last week a couple of Island yakkers (not akff members) caught a tuna each .





kikid said:


> The yackers that caught tuna the other day had the advantage of paddling to the boats that had already located the schools and they tried every lure they had until they scored with unweighted fish cubes.


Saw the article in WldCoast Magazine - One of the guys was Shep, a KI artist, and his capture was pretty good given the rod he was using ! On an old solid fibre glass 4 ft Jarvis Walker which creaked as he fought the fish :lol: Great story.

A bit on Shep the artist - 




A recent work - perhaps inspired by this adventure


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent write up I agree, Neil still can't wipe the smile off his face when he talks about that Tuna :lol: He now has a custom made rod that looks like it will be up to the task and he is super keen for conditions to be right to try it out.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> He now has a custom made rod that looks like it will be up to the task and he is super keen for conditions to be right to try it out.


 :shock: Don't tell me Sue - he has now retired his 2 runner Javis Walker Tuna Special ?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

If your area of the south coast of Australia is the same as here, I'm guessing you're noticing an increase each year in the number of bluefin tuna turning up. Where a once very active tuna fishing industry almost wiped them out along this coast, over the last couple of years there have been increasing reports of their presence.

I caught a small one (63cm) last Saturday in amongst the prolific salmon that are around at the moment. Bloody good fun from a kayak, the tuna fought as hard as the bigger salmon in relatively shallow water. Now that I've had a taste, I'm hoping for more and bigger examples of the species soon. And speaking of having a taste, I think I had 5 meals of both raw and seared tuna during the last week. I gave some away rather than waste its freshness and am now feasting on smoked salmon & snook.

I have, for some time, wanted to head east with my kayak & KI is very high on the list of venues I dream of doing some yakfishing. Similar latitude to my home waters and pretty much the same ocean & species & seemingly bigger (except the salmon ;-) ).


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

KI locals say the Tuna came in closer to shore this year, with some boaties catching them within 1- 1.2 kms. Rumour mill has connected this with mining / oil exploration in the way of their usual migration route. Not sure if this is true or not bur Tuna numbers are up in those areas around KI. No Neil has not yet thrown away the 2 runner fibreglass antique but I have strongly suggested he Ebay it :lol: His new custom made stick by a KI local is a very nice piece and tempted to have one made myself. I would really like to get a Tuna next year so watch this space ! Russel I recon if you took Neil on one of your Snapper sorties he would be happy to let you tag along for Tuna.


----------

